# Kevin Garnett says "NO" to Boston deal; reportedly wants to go to PHX



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Deserves it's own thread.

link




> The proposed trade that would have sent Kevin Garnett to Boston, agreed to in principle by ex-teammates Kevin McHale and Danny Ainge, was taken off the table Thursday after Garnett got word to the Celtics that he doesn't want to play for them.
> 
> Garnett, according to sources close to the situation, is hoping for a trade to the Phoenix Suns if he has to leave the only team he has ever played for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wait, Marion can choice where he wants to play?

I think he's just saying that so they don't trade, cause then he'll opt out.

Giving up Amare AND ATL's #1 pick is too much imo. Love KG, but not worth it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Suns should NEVER trade Amare for him, because Amare is young... Not to mention the Atlanta pick!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

F that. If Marion says that he's not going to be a Sun for life, then we can entertain trading him, but up to this point, he's been awesome and not a good person to trade. You don't trade just because you CAN trade... you do it to REALLY benefit your team or get rid of trouble. If neither is going to happen, then there's no reason to trade. Marion deserves to be on Phoenix's first championship team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Wait, Marion can choice where he wants to play?
> 
> I think he's just saying that so they don't trade, cause then he'll opt out.
> 
> Giving up Amare AND ATL's #1 pick is too much imo. Love KG, but not worth it.



It's a player's league. Certain amount can dictate where they don't want to go or want to go.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> It's a player's league. Certain amount can dictate where they don't want to go or want to go.


Nobody is going to trade for a guy who's going to opt out after one season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Nobody is going to trade for a guy who's going to opt out after one season.



17 M is gonna be a lot to walk away from. Even if he stays. He could still cash in the next yr for 4-5 yrs on top of it. 


I'm sure Marion wants to win too. He doesn't want to go to a place where they're far off. Plus, it makes no sense. And he would be smart about it. Even if he feels he doesn't get the respect. Athletes do far worse than say things behind closed doors. Hell, he is human too. Who wouldn't want to be appreciated? He KNOWS his limitations as well. He couldn't be the #1 somewhere, but he was sure a great 2, when Amare was injured.


But I'm conflicted on the whole thing. I don't want to see Marion go. But I want KG on this team. I'm intrigued at the thought of him and Marion on the same team too.

Amare is the future though. Do we give that up for the now?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

to be fair i'll look at both sides of the issue. if the suns did a garnett for amare trade you could possibly compare that to the denver to new york trade. (dice for camby). You move amare before he knee wears out again.

i remember reading that amare is highly likely to eventually be destined for more surgery. you would have to think the suns brass have dice in the back of their minds when pulling off this trade.

garnett is going to be awesome for awhile yet. if he gets you some rings are you still sure giving up amare is too much?

great thing about garnett is the nba loves him. he can punch a guy and only get suspended for one game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd do Amare for Garnett for this reason: the window of opportunity in the NBA can be incredibly small.

You have to figure KG (at 31) has 3-4 years at the present level. Nash has defied the odds and has at least a couple of years at same. Now look at the West, and consider where the Suns are, and what it takes; quality playoff wins are what you want, and the victory over the Mavs a couple of years ago makes up your resume'. 

I'd pull the trigger while the target's still in sight, then consider how hard you've made it on the rest of the West. :sadbanana:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

No way you trade Amare for KG. KG isnt all that much better than Amare is now. And I agree with some of you, Marion deserves to be a Sun. It's just to bad that there wasnt a way to get Garnett without having to deal Marion, Amare, or Nash. Marion's made his $$$, maybe he'll take less than market value to stay a Sun.

But as a Trail Blazer fan, I say the Suns should blow up the team and start from scratch. :biggrin:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> But as a Trail Blazer fan, I say the Suns should blow up the team and start from scratch. :biggrin:


We'll trade you Marion for your No1 overall.:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Kerr says Suns are in talks for Garnett*



> Suns General Manager Steve Kerr acknowledged Friday that the Suns are talking about a trade for Minnesota 10-time All-Star Kevin Garnett but still termed a deal as "tough" to work out because of Garnett's contract and any big deal as a "long shot."
> 
> 
> "As far as KG specifically, it's tough because of the contract," Kerr said, calling Garnett's listing of the Suns as his hope for a trade destination flattering.
> ...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would give them Marion, Barbosa, and Diaw and whoever else.


You keep Amare, Nash, and Garnett you are talking championship team next year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> I would give them Marion, Barbosa, and Diaw and whoever else.
> 
> 
> You keep Amare, Nash, and Garnett you are talking championship team next year.


Keep them all and leave KG on the T'Wolves and we're STILL talking championship


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I posted this a few weeks ago: Wolves absolutely don't want Marion because Taylor thinks he is overpaid.

Suns fans: You need to trade another all star, otherwise you have no shot. Who do you want to replace Marion?

Here is the deal

Marion plus another young all-star from another team to Lakers for Kobe

Kobe to feed the Wolf

Suns get KG.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I posted this a few weeks ago: Wolves absolutely don't want Marion because Taylor thinks he is overpaid.
> 
> Suns fans: You need to trade another all star, otherwise you have no shot. Who do you want to replace Marion?
> 
> ...


Marion didn't want to go to Minnesota or Boston. He is not going to the Lakers either.

Suns either find a 3rd team who Marion wants to go to, which is unlikely. Or trade Amare/KT/??? OR nothing gets done.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

I posted this on the Wolves board earlier. What do people think?

Phoenix trades:
Shawn Marion
Kurt Thomas
Leandro Barbosa
Atlanta's pick

Phoenix Receives:
Kevin Garnett
Vlad Radmanovic

Minnesota Trades:
Kevin Garnett

Minnesota Receives:
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown
Kurt Thomas
Leandro Barbosa
Atlanta's pick

Lakers Trade:
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown
Vlad Radmanovic

Lakers Receive:
Shawn Marion

Phoenix get KG, but has to take on Radman's contract (who might actually fit into the Suns style). Minnesota gets Bynum, Barbosa, a potential lottery pick next year and a heap of cap room. The Lakers lose Bynum but adding Marion might be enough to convince Kobe to stay, plus they rid themselves of Radman's horrible deal.

Only problem is it leaves the Lakers very thin in the frontcourt. But a trio of Kobe, Odom and Marion could be dangerous.

Note: Marko Jaric or Troy Hudson could also be sent to Phoenix and it still works cap wise.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I really don't think Marion would agree to going to LA. I don't think he wants to basically start over. LA wouldn't do a deal with Kobe in limbo.

And giving up Barbosa and ATL pick is kinda steep too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bmac said:


> I posted this on the Wolves board earlier. What do people think?
> 
> Phoenix trades:
> Shawn Marion
> ...


This is a trade that benefits the Wolves and the problem with that is that the Wolves are going to be on the receiving end on this trade... HARD.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah i don't think it's got much chance of happening, just looking at some teams that could use Marion, and also have large expiring contracts (Kwame).

The Lakers would obviously first need confirmation from Kobe that he would stay for this to happen, but they are much closer to contending than a team like the Celtics. I remember a couple months into the season the Lakers were being talked about as a potential top 4 team. Add Marion to what they've already got and i think they could potentially win a playoff series or 2.

And it might be a little steep for the Suns, but when you're talking about a guy like Garnett i think it would be worth it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If KG comes to the Suns, I will personally punch Kerr in the face. This is not some idle rant, this is a promise. I think that for the first time since 92-93, the Suns are READY for a championship this upcoming season. Amare is going to check into camp in shape and ready to rock. Diaw is also going to come to camp in shape and we're gonna rock the league's faces off!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> If KG comes to the Suns, I will personally punch Kerr in the face. This is not some idle rant, this is a promise. I think that for the first time since 92-93, the Suns are READY for a championship this upcoming season. Amare is going to check into camp in shape and ready to rock. Diaw is also going to come to camp in shape and we're gonna rock the league's faces off!


Ok I thought that this year. And especially in 05. And nothing is a guarantee. Injuries happen.

So you don't want KG. And I don't want a million dollars. Oh wait, I do! If we get KG without giving up Amare then I'm verrrry happy. And while I'm not encouraging it but I wouldn't absolutely hate an Amare for KG trade because a Nash-Marion-KG combo is better than a Nash-Marion-Amare combo. KG is one of the top 3 best players in the NBA.

The thing that attracts me to KG is that Nash doesn't have that many years in his prime left. 2 or 3 maybe. And KG has another 4 or 5 years left in him as an allstar. I just think a Nash-KG combo would be so much more formidable. It gives me shivers just thinking about it (NOT saying that a Nash-Amare combo isn't amazing too, and that he'll only get better. But I think that Nash and KG can get us 2 or 3 rings, while Nash and Amare might get only 1).


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

nffl said:


> Ok I thought that this year. And especially in 05. And nothing is a guarantee. Injuries happen.
> 
> So you don't want KG. And I don't want a million dollars. Oh wait, I do! If we get KG without giving up Amare then I'm verrrry happy. And while I'm not encouraging it but I wouldn't absolutely hate an Amare for KG trade because a Nash-Marion-KG combo is better than a Nash-Marion-Amare combo. KG is one of the top 3 best players in the NBA.
> 
> The thing that attracts me to KG is that Nash doesn't have that many years in his prime left. 2 or 3 maybe. And KG has another 4 or 5 years left in him as an allstar. I just think a Nash-KG combo would be so much more formidable. It gives me shivers just thinking about it (NOT saying that a Nash-Amare combo isn't amazing too, and that he'll only get better. But I think that Nash and KG can get us 2 or 3 rings, while Nash and Amare might get only 1).



While it's true that Nash's window is closing, the Suns' chances would remain strong for the next ten years with Stoudamire. KG would certainly improve our team, but I really don't think you give up a 24 year old stud big man, not to mention a possible lottery pick that would be going with him. 

We can play with the Spurs, and while I won't play the "we were screwed card", there were definately a couple breaks that went San Antonio's way, we don't need a major move to win a title.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nffl said:


> Ok I thought that this year. And especially in 05. And nothing is a guarantee. Injuries happen.
> 
> So you don't want KG. And I don't want a million dollars. Oh wait, I do! If we get KG without giving up Amare then I'm verrrry happy. And while I'm not encouraging it but I wouldn't absolutely hate an Amare for KG trade because a Nash-Marion-KG combo is better than a Nash-Marion-Amare combo. KG is one of the top 3 best players in the NBA.
> 
> The thing that attracts me to KG is that Nash doesn't have that many years in his prime left. 2 or 3 maybe. And KG has another 4 or 5 years left in him as an allstar. I just think a Nash-KG combo would be so much more formidable. It gives me shivers just thinking about it (NOT saying that a Nash-Amare combo isn't amazing too, and that he'll only get better. But I think that Nash and KG can get us 2 or 3 rings, while Nash and Amare might get only 1).


Age for age. Amare is producing at a higher level than KG.

KG is a 22 and 12 player. Is Amare not going to be as good as that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also, have to think about in 3-4 yrs, Amare might need another mircrofracture surgery. That's about the window with Nash/KG would have. Doctor said it after his first one. And his wortk ethic coming back from that, was questioned. 

And what type of player will be without Nash or a PG to get it to him?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

This has nothing to do with offense and everything to do with defense. If KG can play TD to a stalemate, it's something Amare can't do and he may never do (we don't know).


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Age for age. Amare is producing at a higher level than KG.
> 
> KG is a 22 and 12 player. Is Amare not going to be as good as that?


Amare is producing at a higher level then KG? I don't think you can wrap KG up as just a 22/12 player. That leaves out a lot of his skills, like his defense, and passing ability. Can Amare be as good as KG? We don't know. It's possible. Is he as good now? Not in my opinion.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Also, think about how lethal the Cassell/Garnett pick and roll combo used to be. The Nash/Stoudemire pick and roll is very good, but somewhat limited because Stoudemire has to roll always instead of pop (he has improved in this area though). But with a Nash/Garnett pick and roll / pick and pop you'd have 2 dead-eye shooters which is hard to stop. If the defense doesn't play it just perfectly and leaves Nash open for a split second, it's 2 points. If they try to crowd Nash by switching the big man on him then you got Garnett open over a guy 6 or 7 inches shorter than him, an easy 2 points. With Nash's passing skills you'd also get some great roll opportunities. While Garnett isn't as strong of a leaper as Stoudemire, he is taller and longer, being able to catch passes that aren't picture perfect for the dunk.

Hasn't part of the Suns problem been a weaker half court offense (in comparison to their full court offense, of course)? I think this would improve it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

alright first i wanna say nice colors for the forum b/c this is the first time i've been here and seen them.

for the topic -- how is KG gonna get to Phoenix (by trade at least)? I doubt the Suns are trading amare, and I don't think Minnesota wants/needs Marion, he'll be just another small forward on the Wolves' roster which would bring them up to about 30 for that position (exaggeration obviously). I just think Garnett really ****ed up turning down the Celtics, when now in the end he could very well be locked up in the Target Penetentary for another year.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

David_Ortiz said:


> I just think Garnett really ****ed up turning down the Celtics, when now in the end he could very well be locked up in the Target Penetentary for another year.


Pierce is obviously WAY better than anyone else the Wolves have got, but the Celts with KG wouldn't really be THAT much better than the current Wolves team.

Garnett doesn't want a trade just for the sake of being traded, he wants to have a chance to win a title.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As I said before, KG would be stupid to accept a trade to Boston/ You might get out of the 2nd rd, and maybe get to ECF. But they're not winning a title. That is what he wants.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's either championship oppourtunity or stay in Minny for KG.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

At first I was dead set against sending out Amare for anything. But now I'm thinking we should. Windows of opportunity to get NBA chmapionships are very small. When you have a great chance you better jump on it ASAP. We have that, but Nash is the key and Nash is getting older and older. Right now KG is alot better than Amare. He can score, rebound, and DEFEND. Plus he will also defer to his teamamtes and oinvolve them alot more than Amare. I love STAT, know he's young, tons of potential and already really good. But KG is on another level at this point and the time to win a title is NOW. Like Kobe said about Bynum.. 'Ship his *** out'. Let's get KG, and win a title.

Amare, and the first rounders this year and Banks or something for KG.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I know I'm tired of the way seem to go against us, what ifs, and excuses. Injuries, stupidity. Which can happen again. But the Suns need to make a ballsy move and go for it. If the team fails the next 3 or 4 yrs. Oh, well. Franchise will come around again.

If only KG would force their hand a little haha. I think the Suns would do it, if they got the 7th pick in return as well.


But I think the deal is dead at this point.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Amare, and the first rounders this year and Banks or something for KG.


Why does it seem like all the Suns fans are hell bent on trading Amare? He had comparable stats with KG this past year and Amare is about 8 years younger.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> As I said before, KG would be stupid to accept a trade to Boston/ You might get out of the 2nd rd, and maybe get to ECF. But they're not winning a title. That is what he wants.


How are the Suns going to do any better with KG than Amare? If you trade Amare for KG that's stupid because Amare is a lot younger and has A LOT less mileage than Garnett, and they're both equally good IMO. If you trade Shawn Marion for KG than that's stupid because Marion's a pivotal player for that team and TWO big guys in Phoenix I think would kill their warp-speed style a little bit.

Again it's no guarantee that Garnett wins in Boston but there isn't a guarantee in Phoenix either. Things would simply easier for Garnett in the east because the east is well...bad, and would only have 2 other respectable teams (Bulls, Cavs, Pistons are about done). Meanwhile Garnett has to deal with the Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, and Jazz if he plays for the Suns next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> How are the Suns going to do any better with KG than Amare? If you trade Amare for KG that's stupid because Amare is a lot younger and has A LOT less mileage than Garnett, and they're both equally good IMO. If you trade Shawn Marion for KG than that's stupid because Marion's a pivotal player for that team and TWO big guys in Phoenix I think would kill their warp-speed style a little bit.
> 
> Again it's no guarantee that Garnett wins in Boston but there isn't a guarantee in Phoenix either. Things would simply easier for Garnett in the east because the east is well...bad, and would only have 2 other respectable teams (Bulls, Cavs, Pistons are about done). Meanwhile Garnett has to deal with the Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, and Jazz if he plays for the Suns next year.


KG's defense is better, he plays smarter, and there is a lot of pressure to win while Nash is playing at this level. We could win with Amare too. And I'd be fine if we kept him. Yeah, there is no guarantee with KG, but there is no guarantee for the future either. Anything can happen. Amare may not reach the status everyone thinks. I mean, yeah he's good now, but how will he be without Nash? Not to mention especially how will the mircrofracture hold up? He might need another one in 3-4 yrs his doctor said.

I think Suns have a better shot to come out of the top heavy WEST with him than Boston would in a weaker East

KG with Nash to get the ball to him, could work differently and maybe better. Marion/Nash/KG trio, I actually think would work better than Nash/KG/Amare would. As I said, I will be fine if we keep him, I just think it might be better to do all we can to win now. But I don't think a trade will happen anyway.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Why does it seem like all the Suns fans are hell bent on trading Amare? He had comparable stats with KG this past year and Amare is about 8 years younger.



Because KG scores just as well, but plays defense, rebounds, has an understanding of the game, and involves teammates on a level Amare can only dream about right now. Yeah, Amare is younger and has alot of potential. In fact, he already is pretty damn good. But there is no guarantee he'll be as dominate without Nash. Plus his microfracture and he also had surgery on the other knee. He may not hold up as long, or have the Penny/Grant chronic injury problems from this. Then finally, our window for a championship is NOW. We must have Nash at his MVP level for us to win it all, and he's getting older by the second. He probably only has 1 more, maybe 2 MVP level years left in him. So with KG being easily better now, I say we get him. I can deal with a few bad rebuilding years for a championship now.


That being said though. I do love STAT, and wouldn't mind it one bit if we kept him. I'm just saying that I wouldn't make him 'untouchable' if Minny is offering KG.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

bmac said:


> Pierce is obviously WAY better than anyone else the Wolves have got, but the Celts with KG wouldn't really be THAT much better than the current Wolves team.
> 
> Garnett doesn't want a trade just for the sake of being traded, he wants to have a chance to win a title.


Pierce and Garnett together in the East? That screams contender to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Pierce and Garnett together in the East? That screams contender to me.



Screams 2nd rd exit. Just because they would have those 2, doesn't mean they're contenders. Even in the EAST. And if they do so happened to make it to the Finals, they're not winning it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> At first I was dead set against sending out Amare for anything. But now I'm thinking we should.


Me too. Yes, KG is older and only has a few years left to play at such a high level. Well, guess what? So does Nash. Why not put them together and win championships now? Yes, Amare has a lot of potential but what happens when Nash isn't around anymore? Do we know for sure that he'll have the right pieces around him to contend? No superstar, no matter how good, can win it all alone. If there's an opportunity to win a championship now then I say we go for it.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Same, I think trading Amare is now the way to go. Just to gauge some opinions, what does everyone think Amare's peak will be like? A better version of Shaun Kemp? Will he ever be the best in the league at any point? If not, why bother keeping him?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jabroni said:


> Same, I think trading Amare is now the way to go. Just to gauge some opinions, what does everyone think Amare's peak will be like? A better version of Shaun Kemp? Will he ever be the best in the league at any point? If not, why bother keeping him?


With his knees it's hard to say. He does have a very good work ethic though. He just needs to put it toward defense. But I see Amare if he stays ok as a 28/12 with Nash at his peak, or without around 24/10.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> With his knees it's hard to say. He does have a very good work ethic though. He just needs to put it toward defense. But I see Amare if he stays ok as a 28/12 with Nash at his peak, or without around 24/10.



Actually, when he was rehabbing, coaches and management questioned his work ethic. Apparently, he was "dogging it"


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Actually, when he was rehabbing, coaches and management questioned his work ethic. Apparently, he was "dogging it"


I just think that he was making sure he was okay. Of course they're gonna question his work ethic when doctors say he'll be court-ready in 4-6 months and he isn't. I mean, he came back in March for 3 games which was 6 months after the surgery... so he was supposed to be healed but he wasn't so they questioned his work ethic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wasn't because they saw he wasn't ready. They saw him workout and rehab and not do as good as he could have. It's in the book 7 seconds or less.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Wasn't because they saw he wasn't ready. They saw him workout and rehab and not do as good as he could have. It's in the book 7 seconds or less.


They mentioned something about him not working out as hard as they thought he could, but he was there every day. I read the book, they don't really bash him. They mention that he's not as far along as they hoped, and they questioned his ethic. However, no one has ever come back from this injury like this. So I am glad that he was out the whole season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They mentioned something about him not working out as hard as they thought he could, but he was there every day. I read the book, they don't really bash him. They mention that he's not as far along as they hoped, and they questioned his ethic. *However, no one has ever come back from this injury like this. So I am glad that he was out the whole season.*


Good points.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would ship Amare for KG.

Like everyone said the window of opportunity is slim.

You put Nash in this offense with KG anchoring the middle and you are talking about the best chance of a championship.

You guys haven't proved you can do it with Amare so take the chance. 
I also agree Amare could have problems down the road.

KG could have won a championships already but his best players were Sam CAssell and Sprewell.

As good as those guys are(not) they are still just Cassell and Sprewell. 

We are talking about Nash and KG. Sounds like a good fit.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Better we get KG than someone else. If he goes to the Lakers, we may be in trouble.

http://www.nba.com/news/421182.html


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Jabroni said:


> Same, I think trading Amare is now the way to go. Just to gauge some opinions, what does everyone think Amare's peak will be like? A better version of Shaun Kemp? Will he ever be the best in the league at any point? If not, why bother keeping him?


He's almost the best C in the league right now. If you factor in durability and consistency, as well as playoff production he WAS the best C in the league last year.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> I would ship Amare for KG.
> 
> Like everyone said the window of opportunity is slim.
> 
> ...


Amare _could_ have problems down the road, whereas KG *will* have problems down the road because he will be retiring! He could also get injured, too. Amare has many many years left and he hasn't even peaked yet. He's one of the most physically gifted big men I've ever seen and IMO probably improved his mental game by about 3-4x in the last year. Now he is way more cognizant of the players moving without the ball in the offense, and he's got some pretty decent help D now. All he needs to be well rounded after last season is some low post D, and I'm sure he'll make leaps and bounds of improvements learning from KT coming into next season. I don't think anyone in the Suns org is stupid enough to deal a guy on the rise for a guy on the decline with almost the same production... its just nutty.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

604flat_line said:


> Amare _could_ have problems down the road, whereas KG *will* have problems down the road because he will be retiring! He could also get injured, too. Amare has many many years left and he hasn't even peaked yet. He's one of the most physically gifted big men I've ever seen and IMO probably improved his mental game by about 3-4x in the last year. Now he is way more cognizant of the players moving without the ball in the offense, and he's got some pretty decent help D now. All he needs to be well rounded after last season is some low post D, and I'm sure he'll make leaps and bounds of improvements learning from KT coming into next season. I don't think anyone in the Suns org is stupid enough to deal a guy on the rise for a guy on the decline with almost the same production... its just nutty.


Where is this decline for KG? Because the team is doing worse?

The Suns could use kid gloves on him like they do with Nash if they wanted to, give him the 20 minute (real time) breaks, let him wrap up in his little towel. KG has been getting two to three 2 minute game time (5-6 real time) breaks just about forever, always ready to play. That's why he plays 40 MPG, 82 games (if they ask him to).

Why are you hoping for improving cognizance or savvy from an atrocious passer when you can have KG? Garnett is one of the most gifted big men ever, and hasn't had microfracture surgeryto top it off.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> Where is this decline for KG? Because the team is doing worse?
> 
> The Suns could use kid gloves on him like they do with Nash if they wanted to, give him the 20 minute (real time) breaks, let him wrap up in his little towel. KG has been getting two to three 2 minute game time (5-6 real time) breaks just about forever, always ready to play. That's why he plays 40 MPG, 82 games (if they ask him to).
> 
> Why are you hoping for improving cognizance or savvy from an atrocious passer when you can have KG? Garnett is one of the most gifted big men ever, and hasn't had microfracture surgeryto top it off.


You must live with your parents and not have a job yet if you think that there is ANY reason to pay $28 million for KG while you have a $12 million Amare. Because you must not understand how money works. It is a method in which people barter paper currency for goods and services. In this case, the services of KG will cost more than twice as much as Amare but is older and does not produce twice as much as him. According to that logic, KG is not worth it. In fact, no team should want him at this price.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

dump











KG is looking good now.


----------

